# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Bán Linh Kiện Làm,Chế Máy CNC (hàng cũ giá sinh viên)

## Tiến Nam

Nhận Tìm hộ linh kiện làm máy CNC Mini(hàng cũ).
-Đai ốc Vít me bi
-Thanh trượt +con trượt (tròn hoặc vuông)
-Gối đỡ 
-Động cơ bước + driver (các loại to nhỏ hộp số không hộp số)
-Khớp nối trục động cơ với vít me (hoặc đai răng và pulley)
-Nhôm định hình…
-Xi lanh khí nén các loại.
-Van khí nén
-Một số thứ khác về điện và cơ khí…
Lh:01678556435 mail:luckyboybn9@gmail.com
https://www.facebook.com/NguyenTienNam99

----------


## tvanhoa19

ở nhà e có 2 cây ray HSR 25. không có block trượt. a có cái nào phù hợp để lại cho e với. 4 con nha a.

----------


## duytrungcdt

cái gối BK loại gì thế bác
inbox em giá với
thạnk

----------


## Tiến Nam

> ở nhà e có 2 cây ray HSR 25. không có block trượt. a có cái nào phù hợp để lại cho e với. 4 con nha a.


để mình tìm nhé bạn có gì mình báo bạn.

----------


## Tiến Nam

> cái gối BK loại gì thế bác
> inbox em giá với
> thạnk


cái gối đỡ màu đen đó ạ em bán rùi ạ.bác cần Phi bao nhiu em tìm ạ nhưng chắc chỉ còn hàng cũ thui ạ.

----------


## CKD

Inbox mình cái này nhé.

----------


## thanhtrung

anh có gối bk 12 không inbox cho em 1 cái  :Frown:

----------


## Vincent

bác này toàn lấy hình của người khác

----------


## Tiến Nam

hình chỉ là minh họa thôi còn em có thể kiếm được cái như thế mới đăng chứ.

----------


## Nam CNC

mình khuyên bạn nên chụp hình sản phẩm của chính mình thì tốt hơn , em biết vài anh em buôn bán theo cách đưa hình trước , nhận tiền và đi kiếm hàng và mua hàng về giao và kết quả không mĩ mãn lắm, dễ gây hiểu lầm và nhiều người bị tẩy chay vì cách này chỉ cần sự cố nhỏ gây ra nghi ngờ lớn.

----------


## Tiến Nam

> mình khuyên bạn nên chụp hình sản phẩm của chính mình thì tốt hơn , em biết vài anh em buôn bán theo cách đưa hình trước , nhận tiền và đi kiếm hàng và mua hàng về giao và kết quả không mĩ mãn lắm, dễ gây hiểu lầm và nhiều người bị tẩy chay vì cách này chỉ cần sự cố nhỏ gây ra nghi ngờ lớn.


Dạ.ngày mai em đi lấy hàng rùi em chụp ạ hôm trước vội nên mới chụp được ít nên mượn tạm mấy hình thôi ạ.cảm ơn bác ạ

----------


## nhatduyxp

Mình cần 1 ít loại thế này. Bạn inbox mình thông số và giá nhé

----------


## Hoang Phuong

> Inbox mình cái này nhé.


hi bao gia cho minh nhe

----------


## Tiến Nam

á số hình ảnh lấy cho khách ạ.

----------


## linhdt1121

em thấy bác hay quá, mang cái thuớc kẹp điện tử để đo cái máng xích, còn lại mang cái thuớc 20k ra đo cái mặt bích step
Đùa chút cho vui thôi.

----------


## Tran Hoi

> Nhận Tìm hộ linh kiện làm máy CNC Mini(hàng cũ).
> -Đai ốc Vít me bi
> -Thanh trượt +con trượt (tròn hoặc vuông)
> -Gối đỡ 
> -Động cơ bước + driver (các loại to nhỏ hộp số không hộp số)
> -Khớp nối trục động cơ với vít me (hoặc đai răng và pulley)
> -Nhôm định hình…
> -Xi lanh khí nén các loại.
> -Van khí nén
> ...


2 cái ray trượt mini giá pao nhiêu vậy, thanks

----------


## lethanhtungnb89

đã ib trong fb nhà bác tiến nam, bác check hộ vơi

----------


## Ga con

E thấy có mấy cục biến áp xuyến bên dưới không biết có bán không  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks

----------

